

Show HN: Startup Stash – Curated directory of 400 resources and tools for startups - bramk
http://startupstash.com

======
bramk
Startup Stash is a curated directory of resources and tools to help you build
your startup. It includes 400 products in 40 categories, like for example:
Idea Generation, Early users, Marketing, Raising Capital and Customer support.
Each category consists of 10 handpicked resources and tools, all with their
own detail page that displays some info about the product.

I thought it would be fun to build a simple and useful site that can help you
find resources and tools while building your startup. Hopefully Startup Stash
will become the first thing you look at when you need a certain tool, just
like an oldskool startpage! :)

Would love to hear your thoughts!

